# Do you guys trim your leg quarters?



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been feeding my 5 month old 50% raw for several weeks now. Usually Raw in the AM and kibble in the PM. Today I went to the grocery store and purchased a 10lb bag of leg quarters and omg were they nasty. I think they were 30% fat and skin. I would have been grossed out if I had planned on eating them my self. Anyway I cut off about 70% of the fat and skin and separated the thighs from the legs to make it easier to control the portion sizes. Would you guys have trimmed them up or just left them intact in all their fatty glory?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Intact with all the fatty glory, but it depends on the dogs you are feeding. Mine get worked 5 times a week and can eat all the fat in the world + still remain fit. Just keep an eye on the weight of the pup and adjust accordingly.


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL...I think I know what bag and brand you are talking about--is it a red bag from Walmart?

For whatever reason, the amount of sodium solution in those quarters always gave my dogs loose stools and upset tummies. So, your first question, do I normally trim the fat off, no, but I do not feed that brand of leg quarters anymore.  I hope that helps!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

lar07 said:


> LOL...I think I know what bag and brand you are talking about--is it a red bag from Walmart?
> 
> For whatever reason, the amount of sodium solution in those quarters always gave my dogs loose stools and upset tummies. So, your first question, do I normally trim the fat off, no, but I do not feed that brand of leg quarters anymore.  I hope that helps!



Yes red bag but from a different store. Great. I hope he does not get any loose stools. Maybe I should just throw them out and get a different brand. The last ones that i purchased were in a yellow bag from a different grocery store and they looked good enough for ME to eat raw! He did great on them. That is why I was so surprised buy how bad these looked!


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

robk said:


> Yes red bag but from a different store. Great. I hope he does not get any loose stools. Maybe I should just throw them out and get a different brand. The last ones that i purchased were in a yellow bag from a different grocery store and they looked good enough for ME to eat raw! He did great on them. That is why I was so surprised buy how bad these looked!


Well, they might not be nearly as sensitive though as mine were. I just didn't have good luck with that brand and I later learned it was the high level of sodium solution they use.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

lar07 said:


> Well, they might not be nearly as sensitive though as mine were. I just didn't have good luck with that brand and I later learned it was the high level of sodium solution they use.


Well I trimmed most of the fat and skin off and I will rinse them good before I feed them and keep an eye on his stools. If they turn out to be runny, I will toss the bunch. So far since I switched to raw his stools have been perfect so I will notice the change quickly if it happens.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Check the sodium content - I think unenhanced chicken has maybe 100 or 200 mg of sodium?? Enhanced it has a lot more. I wouldn't feed enhanced, but to answer your question, no I don't trim the fat off, although the ones I buy are not overly fatty.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I get the red bag but the one I get only has 80 sodium. I don't trim the fat.


----------

